# FINALLY! Replacement Tree Stand Cables



## Play4blood (Mar 2, 2015)

Sweet thanx for the info brother, between my son, daughter and I we have about 12 stands that I've been wanting to replace them thanx


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good find. Yeah when I called Ameristep I was surprised to hear they didn't carry any replacement parts, including cables. I ended up going with chain. API on the other hand had everything for my 15 year old Alum-I-Lok.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

How can these companies not have replacement parts for their stands?


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Elite fanboy said:


> How can these companies not have replacement parts for their stands?


They are preying on the generation who rather open their wallet and buy a new one before they would turn a wrench to fix one...sad really, but GREAT FIND by Indiana...

Joe


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Elite fanboy said:


> How can these companies not have replacement parts for their stands?


Exactly. They want us to buy a new stand. Not much profit in a $15 part compared to $89 or $149 or $199. I searched literally every mfg. but no dice on cables. I'm gonna replace all cables on all my stands 5 years or older. Totally worth it!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

That will be 10 stands or more.


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Just placed order for 6.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, Indiana. Very Helpful. I did find that Ol Man has replacement parts, see link below

http://olmanoutdoors.com/accessories/replacement-parts/


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

summit has cables....but....e bay has same.... cheaper


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Climbing cables easy to find. These kind? Not so much.


----------



## jman22 (Jul 1, 2010)

Great find. Thanks.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Elite fanboy said:


> How can these companies not have replacement parts for their stands?



Gorilla is out of business. They used to sell replacement parts.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Iv always used chain. Makes me feel safer. I had a cable snap on me awhile back and scared me half to death.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

What impresses me the most is these are STAINLESS cables, with STAINLESS ends. Monumental improvement over the cheap, Chinese made carbon steel cables found on most stands. I too had one cable rust completely through and break with me on the platform. A quick check and I discovered several other stands that were started to rust through. For the life of me I cant fathom why treestand manufacturers would open themselves up to such liability? 

The price seems kind of steep though? Especially since I own over 20 stands, with more on the way. I wouldnt imagine the raw materials and crimper would cost much more than it would cost to replace all of my cables with his? Ill have to research it.

Good find though!


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Hopefully Im not jacking your thread but heres another idea for cables, sold by the foot. Seems like a better deal fornthe do-it-your-selfer:

http://www.uscargocontrol.com/Riggi...yl-Coated-Stainless-Steel-Wire-by-Linear-Foot

This place also has a killer deal on ratchet straps! They look BEEFY compared to the junk WallyMart sells: 

http://www.uscargocontrol.com/Ratch...t-Strap-w-Vinyl-Coated-S-Hook-w-Keeper-4-pack


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

got a few cables to replace... thanks
marked


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

Great thread. Thanks!


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 15, 2008)

$15.00 each does sound kinda steep. To this day, I purchase most of my hangons brand new for $29.00 to $40.00. Isn't there anyway to make these cables yourself?


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Didn't realize that there was a need for someone to make replacement cables I always thought like everyone else you could buy them off of the manufacture. I usually make my own because I work for a cable manufacturing company that makes cables for many different industries, furniture. auto, marine and custom stuff. We are the only manufacturer that makes the tailgate cables on the Ford trucks. I might have to get with the sales people and see if this is something we might want to try to get in. If anyone wants to check our web site out it is cmacable.com


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Buckeye Buck said:


> Didn't realize that there was a need for someone to make replacement cables I always thought like everyone else you could buy them off of the manufacture. I usually make my own because I work for a cable manufacturing company that makes cables for many different industries, furniture. auto, marine and custom stuff. We are the only manufacturer that makes the tailgate cables on the Ford trucks. I might have to get with the sales people and see if this is something we might want to try to get in. If anyone wants to check our web site out it is cmacable.com


TOTALLY! 

Knowing that a guy who knows deer stands would be righteous and I'd be a customer for sure. I'm sure you could develop a lot of sales here if the price is right. Seems to me $10-$15 per cable is the sweet spot costwise.

Shoot us us an example cost for:

Each Cable - 23.75" end of eyelet to end of eyelet, 1/4" holes, 1/8" wire, rubber coated (this is off a Gorilla Silverback Scout hang on).


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

tagged


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

fishx65 said:


> $15.00 each does sound kinda steep. To this day, I purchase most of my hangons brand new for $29.00 to $40.00. Isn't there anyway to make these cables yourself?


I did some searching last night, and seems theres a lot of sources of cable. If you Google 'stainless steel rope' it brings up a bunch of suppliers. Most of the cable is under a buck a foot. Not sure how much the eyelets are-there were a few places that sell them but you gotta call for a quote. They're stamped so Im sure they arent much.

I know a huge hydraulic press is best, but I see they also sell hand crimpers. Some of the better ones were a few hundred bucks, but in my case where I need to replace a ton of cables its still cheaper. 




Buckeye Buck said:


> Didn't realize that there was a need for someone to make replacement cables I always thought like everyone else you could buy them off of the manufacture. I usually make my own because I work for a cable manufacturing company that makes cables for many different industries, furniture. auto, marine and custom stuff. We are the only manufacturer
> that makes the tailgate cables on the Ford trucks. I might have to get with the sales people and see if this is something we might
> want to try to get in. If anyone wants to check our web site out it is cmacable.com


Hello fellow buckeye 

Id be interested in supplies if your company sells em. Or complete cables if they are reasonable.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

You have to be careful with vinyl coated cable as the vinyl coating can be cut through, work itself loose and slip through the crimp point.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

If I had the press, yes, I'd order cable by the foot and make these myself. I surely don't trust myself though to crimp on an eyelet with the amount of force safe enough to hold my sorry butt, but that's just me. If I did build them myself, I's tack a spot weld on the end also. But I don't have a welder either.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Is a hand held crimp tool enough pressure to make these at home, safely?


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

I have found another source for do it yourself. This place sells the eyelets. Buy stainless wire and a crimping tool and you're good to go.

http://64.201.227.3/sava/cablefitting.pdf


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

Rivers edge and Big game treestands have cables. When you call them they ask for the size platform and they match the right ones up. Also they have/had a parts online ordering system.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

You can find hydraulic crimpers on the bay for the eyelets.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

I really need to think about doing this myself for the dozen or so stands I have. Don't think you really need coated cable when using SS. You could plasti-dip them I you like after building them. Or spray undercoat/box liner. Some of the stands I have are no longer in production and the ones that are, the price of replacements are pretty steep. I could own the crimper and break even.


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

You guys need to be careful when crimping the eyelets yourself. We use 5 ton air over oil hydraulic press when swaging our eyelets. Doing them by hand is not very safe. You should get a holding strength of 800 -1200# after crimping which is the breaking strength of .094" stainless cable and I'm sure you can't get that by hand crimping.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Buckeye Buck said:


> You guys need to be careful when crimping the eyelets yourself. We use 5 ton air over oil hydraulic press when swaging our eyelets. Doing them by hand is not very safe. You should get a holding strength of 800 -1200# after crimping which is the breaking strength of .094" stainless cable and I'm sure you can't get that by hand crimping.


This is why I'll order $15 ea. custom/hydrol. made.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

tagged


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

15.00/cable seems steep. I get new stands every year for 29.99 end of season sales.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Buckeye Buck said:


> You guys need to be careful when crimping the eyelets yourself. We use 5 ton air over oil hydraulic press when swaging our eyelets. Doing them by hand is not very safe. You should get a holding strength of 800 -1200# after crimping which is the breaking strength of .094" stainless cable and I'm sure you can't get that by hand crimping.


The reason I'd buy a hydraulic crimp tool. One I look at is 16 ton. And yes there are hand hydraulic tools that will do it. I've use the same type of design for large HV electrical connectors. Even cut some of the crimps to see how the wire and lug became one with little to no air pockets.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Buckeye Buck said:


> You guys need to be careful when crimping the eyelets yourself. We use 5 ton air over oil hydraulic press when swaging our eyelets. Doing them by hand is not very safe. You should get a holding strength of 800 -1200# after crimping which is the breaking strength of .094" stainless cable and I'm sure you can't get that by hand crimping.


I would think a high dollar hand crimper would work fine? 

I cant see both cables slipping from a 200lb man during normal use? 

I do like the idea of throwing a tack weld on the cable; I would tack it past the crimp though, on the eyelet side. I have a welder too....I may try this out.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> You have to be careful with vinyl coated cable as the vinyl coating can be cut through, work itself loose and slip through the crimp point.


Easy fix-cut the coating away from the area you're crimping. 



swamp1911 said:


> Rivers edge and Big game treestands have cables. When you call them they ask for the size
> platform and they match the right ones up. Also they have/had a parts online ordering system.


But are they STAINLESS? Thats the beauty of doing it yourself-to get something better than cheap ass carbon steel from a Chinese sweatshop thats gonna rust in a few years. 



MNmike said:


> I really need to think about doing this myself for the dozen or so stands I have. Don't think you
> really need coated cable when using SS. You could plasti-dip them I you like after building them. Or spray undercoat/box liner. Some of the stands I have are no longer in production and the ones that are, the price of replacements are pretty steep. I could own the crimper and break even.


Good point, you really dont need coated cable I suppose. Its not really that much more though, and it looks like its an actual coating, VS the plastic sleeve manufacturers use. 

This summer Im gonna make a bunch of aluminum stands. Ive got a welder, and I can make a stand thats just as strong as anything available on the market. Stainless bolts and stainless cables.....Ill never have to worry about anything rusting on them


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Guys, this guy is even better price: 

Dave Conell
Account Manager / Senior Buyer
small caps logoDNV email
262.432.9661 (direct)
262.790.1531 (fax)
[email protected]
www.wearecci.com

Just spoke with him. He may setup an AT exclusive offer and post here on classifieds on how to buy direct.


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

I worked up some basic numbers on a 2 ft. cable - S125ND156904 cable with a plated eyelet will run you $8.00 each plus shipping. This is a stainless cable coated with a TPE to a diameter of .156" and a cable breaking strength of 1700#. If anyone is interested let me know. I'm a little worried about the liability but Ill ask my insurance agent what I might need to do if I take on doing this. My agent is my wife! Lol


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Buckeye Buck said:


> I worked up some basic numbers on a 2 ft. cable - S125ND156904 cable with a plated eyelet will run you $8.00 each plus shipping. This is a stainless cable coated with a TPE to a diameter of .156" and a cable breaking strength of 1700#. If anyone is interested let me know. I'm a little worried about the liability but Ill ask my insurance agent what I might need to do if I take on doing this. My agent is my wife! Lol


What are your thoughts on using a stainless eyelet?


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

My opinion is they it would be a waste of money. The eyelet I would use is zinc plated which would rust over time but not to the point of failure. I usually paint them black anyways. The cable is what is going to fail if it is galvanized instead of stainless. A stainless fitting will cost 10 times the cost of a zinc plated one.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Mail call. 

Call this guy. Great deal. I gave him sizes and he custom made.


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

tag


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

CarpCommander said:


> I would think a high dollar hand crimper would work fine?
> 
> I cant see both cables slipping from a 200lb man during normal use?
> 
> I do like the idea of throwing a tack weld on the cable; I would tack it past the crimp though, on the eyelet side. I have a welder too....I may try this out.


What kind of welder do you have that you plan to use on SS twisted cable without causing more damage than re-enforcement? I don't think that'll work well. Crimping the eyes on isn't a big deal.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tagged.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Elite fanboy said:


> How can these companies not have replacement parts for their stands?


The reason that none of them make parts for load bearing devices is knowing what kind of shape the rest of the device is in. The liability associated with folks replacing parts incorrectly or replacing certain parts and not others is generally too great.

LEXCO may be a good source, however I'd be concerned that the load capacity and usage would be correct to the design, and if one ever fails they'll likely stop providing them once they get the lawsuit served.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I never had an issue getting cables from muddy for my stands. great cs fast shipping.


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

Check them out just found them and free shipping http://www.primal-store.com/


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ beat me to it. i've bought a few sets from them over the years, no complaints.

i also make my own. got everything i needed at lowes.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

If you are buying stands at Walmart or Dicks, this place sell most of the parts.

http://www.primal-store.com


----------



## Iceman68 (Feb 6, 2018)

I am in the same boat . I have 12 oe more Gorrilla stands. I had one fail ths season. That was fun. I am planning to make my own out of stainless


----------



## Diggler1220 (Oct 3, 2014)

I got a bunch of chain, bolts, and a can of spray paint. I think I can replace my cables with chain cheaper than what you guys are discussing... and not worry about it ever breaking.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm still debating on the chain vs cables myself. 

Funny this old thread was dug up-I was just checking it out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

mez said:


> Gorilla is out of business. They used to sell replacement parts.


didn't hawk buy out Gorilla? the stands sure look VERY similar to the last one's Gorilla made... I think their cables would work. Check out hawk. I buy their straps for my Gorrilla's. i have about 15...and many will need cables before i put em back up. some may be close to 12 + years old. Still the best "cheap" stand made. Ameristep, big game, all that stuff is crap. I'd buy Hawk over all the chain store garbage. Any other recommendations? I don't leave my LW and XOP stands hang, too expensive for someone to steal. Yes, I've had stuff stole on private.

The guy you mentioned for cables....that's $15 a set?


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Great thread .....Tagged


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have several of the Gorilla Kong treestands. Do you know if the cables are the same as the Silverback's?


----------

